# Images not showing in lightroom



## tommac (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone come accross the problem of lightroom not showing images in the library and develop modes. All the exif data is there and the images show in the web mode. Also there is no question mark to say lightroom doesn't know where the images are. I have tried a complete reinstall and using backed up catalogues but nothing seems to work. I'm using lightroom 2 on vista and everything was working fine up until a few days ago.

hope someone out there can help as I rely on Lightroom quite a bit.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Tom!

99% of the time it is because the display color profile is corrupt. Just recalibrate and come back to tell the results...


----------



## tommac (Feb 9, 2010)

Denis your a life saver! That was exactly the problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## abaddon07 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but how do you do this? I am having the same problem with previews and images not showing and really want to fix this badly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tzalman (Feb 28, 2010)

If you haven't calibrated your monitor, you will have to buy a hardware calibrator. They run in cost from about $6' to over $2''. Another temporary solution may be to go into your computer's Display/Color Management dialog and set sRGB as the associated monitor profile. If your problem is caused by a faulty profile installed by a monitor driver, this will get LR working but the colors displayed will not be accurate.


----------

